

Instacart (YC S12) Raises $44 Million From Andreessen Horowitz - siruva07
http://techcrunch.com/2014/06/16/instacart-a16z/

======
volker48
Not surprising since their service and customer service is pretty amazing. I'm
still not 100% sure how they can be profitable at their current prices though.

